# Fuel savings, CO2 savings and carbon neutral



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Motorists can now make an eco-responsible choice, save money and increase range as Michelin's e.Primacy tyre hits the shelves.








The Michelin e.Primacy was engineered to be carbon neutral at the point of purchase, taking into account emissions from raw material extraction to delivery to the customer.

To achieve this, in addition to efficient manufacturing processes, Michelin has invested in projects that avoid, absorb or offset carbon emissions, including tree replanting and the installation of less energy-intensive cooking equipment in various countries.

Environmental responsibility was at the heart of the design process from day one, resulting in a tyre with the lowest rolling resistance in its category, reduced CO2 emissions and fuel savings for the customer.

Michelin-commissioned tests show that drivers using e.Primacy save around 0.21 litres of fuel per 100kms, and about £70 over the life of the tyre.

The exceptionally low rolling resistance of the Michelin e.Primacy equates to 174kg less CO2 emitted over the life of the tyre, and an increased range of up to seven per cent for electric cars.

For testing regime and more detail, please download the full press kit at michelin.com/en/press-releases/the-eco-responsible-michelin-e-primacy-tire-made-to-last/
Packed with technology - including "energy passive" high elasticity compounds, improved elastomer-filler coupling, thinner top belts, cool-running sidewalls and a hermetic belt to reduce energy loss - the Michelin e.Primacy also delivers exceptional driving performance that's made to last.

Michelin Group Executive Committee member Scott Clark, said: "This is a world first that will open the way to a new generation of products.

"Environmental issues are central to our strategic priorities. To reduce its environmental footprint more quickly, Michelin has pledged to lower CO2 emissions from all its production facilities by 50 per cent by 2030 compared with 2010, with the ultimate goal of achieving carbon neutrality by 2050.

"Michelin is also developing solutions to use renewable or recycled materials to manufacture its tyres, while enhancing their performance even more. By 2030, MICHELIN tyres will be 20 per cent more energy-efficient than they were in 2010."

The Michelin e.Primacy is available now in a range of sizes, from 15 inches to 20 inches.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sounds marvellous.

Does it grip really well - especially in the wet?

Because I want grip from a tyre. Biking quickly teaches you that sliding rather than gripping is not a great thing. £70 over the life of the tyre vs collision is a one way balance for me.

Sorry to sound a bit down on this but I get a whiff of marketing "flavour of the month" rather than delivering a superb performance.

Hopefully I'll be wrong because if they've achieved both then good luck to them.

Andy.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

AndyN01 said:


> Sounds marvellous.
> 
> Does it grip really well - especially in the wet?
> 
> ...


I'd be very surprised if it performed as well as the PS4 but you never know until they're tested . 
My UP GTI has Goodyear efficient grip eco tyres and although widely criticised by a lot of the ex British touring car drivers who drive around in up GTI
I've never had any issues what so ever. 
The Michelin road 5 looks a good road tyre if your into bikes


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> Sounds marvellous.
> 
> Does it grip really well - especially in the wet?
> 
> ...


Hmmm if you end up in a ditch due to lack of grip how envirnmently 'freindly' is that, ingnoring the fat that you ended up closer to the environment than you might wish for...?)


----------

